# How to clean plastic intake manifolds - 328d



## 328DxVancouver (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi,
Does anyone know the best way to clean out the plastic intake manifold that has swirl flaps in it?

I am going to be removing the EGR cooler and last time i looked inside the manifold itself had some build up, so considering just removing the whole thing and getting it cleaned out.

But i'm not sure what to use or how to do it with the swirl flaps still inside. 

Not sure if the swirl flaps on the 328d are made to be removed and re-installed or not.

Thanks!


----------



## 328DxVancouver (Aug 27, 2017)

nobody knows?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*How to clean mine. Your's may be similar.*

"Cleaning intake plenum:

Wear safety goggles and protective gloves.
Attention!
Electric swirl-flap controller must not be removed!
Never place electrical components in cleaning bath!
Do not place pneumatic swirl-flap controller in cleaning bath!

Dismantle the intake plenum (remove exhaust-gas recirculation valve, throttle valve, pneumatic swirl-flap controller and charging pressure sensor).
Prepare cleaning bath with 1 part BMW universal cleaner (see Section 3.2) and 2 parts water.
Place intake plenum in cleaning bath. Leave to soak at least 1 hr.
[ ... walnut shell blasting ]
Cleaning intake plenum:

Wear safety goggles and protective gloves.
Remove the intake plenum from the cleaning bath.
Clean plenum openings and swirl flaps with brush set (1) part number: 83 19 2 298 237.
Use brust set to clean the throttle valve, exhaust-gas recirculation valve and the mounted parts.
Attention!
Do not clean electrical components with a component washing machine or high pressure cleaner.
Protect electric swirl-flap controller against splashing water as necessary!
Cover electric swirl-flap controller appropriately as necessary!

Then clean the plenum with a parts washer or a high-pressure cleaner."

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ls/11-engine/11-61-intake-manifold/1VnXqqK2ss


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Shop around for price of new intake manifold first as some people prefer that (minus sale of your core) to what is normally an exceptionally dirty job.

This part is included in the current recall if your situation warrants it...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Early VW TDI***8217;s suffered gross CBU. My guru, Jason Daniels of Oregon, Wisconsin, bought a bucket of IM and cleaned them, waiting for a customer to come in with a choked IM. The exchange took mere minutes. A preemptive IM exchange is how I introduced myself to him.


----------

